# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Tour du lịch BẮC KINH - HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU - THƯỢNG HẢI (Giá 17.639.000 vnđ)

## rooney205

*HAPPY TOURIST COMPANY., LTD* 
Địa chỉ:  26 Cù Lao, P. 2, Q. Phú Nhuận, TP HCM
Website: www.dulichhanhphuc.com 
Email: mrnghiep205@gmail.com
Điện thoại: 0933984205

*Cập nhật 1/8/2012*
*Lịch trình*


Thời gian    :    7 ngày 6 đêm
Phương tiện    :     Đi về bằng máy bay và 1 chặng tàu điện siêu tốc 
*Trải nghiệm mới với tàu siêu tốc*






*Ngày 1:  TP.HCM    THƯỢNG HẢI    (Ăn tối)*
Quý khách đáp chuyến bay đi Thượng Hải. Xe và HDV địa phương đón đoàn. Tham quan Bến Thượng Hải, tháp truyền hình Đông Phương Minh Châu (không bao gồm chi phí lên tháp). 
Tham quan Chùa Phật Ngọc, khu mua sắm Miếu Thành Hoàng, tự do mua sắm tại phố đi bộ Nam Kinh. Nghỉ đêm Thượng Hải.
*Ngày 2:  THƯỢNG HẢI – HÀNG CHÂU    (Ăn 3 bữa)*
Ăn sáng, khởi hành đi Hàng Châu, tham quan và dạo thuyền trên Tây Hồ - 1 trong số các hồ đẹp nhất Trung Quốc, tham quan miếu anh hùng Nhạc Phi. 
Đoàn dùng cơm tối. Nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do tham quan mua sắm. 
Nghỉ đêm Hàng Châu.

*Ngày 3:  HÀNG CHÂU – TÔ CHÂU    (Ăn 3 bữa)*
 Ăn sáng, làm thủ tục trả phòng. Khởi hành đi Tô Châu 
Quý khách tham quan chùa Hàn Sơn nổi tiếng, xưởng tơ lụa Tô Châu. Ăn trưa, sau đó tham quan Sư Tử Lâm (một loại kiến trúc đặc trưng của viên lâm Trung Hoa, di sản văn hóa thế giới). Ăn tối, dạo thuyền tham quan phố cổ Sơn Đường về đêm. Sau đó về nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Nghỉ đêm Tô Châu.
*Ngày 4:  TÔ CHÂU – BẮC KINH    (Ăn 3 bữa)*
Ăn sáng, làm thủ tục trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra nhà ga, đáp chuyến tàu cao tốc đi Bắc Kinh. Quý khách nghỉ ngơi và thư giãn trên tàu siêu tốc. 
Đến Bắc Kinh, Xe và HDV đón đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. Ăn tối, xem chương trình xiếc tạp kỹ tại nhà hát Bắc Kinh. tự do tham quan mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại lớn của Bắc Kinh.



*Ngày 5:  BẮC KINH    (Ăn 3 bữa)*
 Ăn sáng tại khách sạn , Đoàn  tham quan lầu Đức Thắng Môn - chiêm ngưỡng linh vật Kỳ Hưu. Thăm Quảng Trường Thiên An Môn, quảng trường lớn nhất thế giới, nơi có ảnh của Cố Chủ Tịch Mao Trạch Đông. 

Tham quan Tử Cấm Thành với các cung điện, tẩm thất của vua chúa thời phong kiến Trung Hoa, Cố Cung với hơn 9999 phòng, nghe giới thiệu về cuộc sống xa hoa trong cung của các bậc Hoàng đế Trung Hoa ngày xưa. Tham quan bên ngoài sân vận động Tổ Chim, khu thể thao dưới nước Thủy Lập Phương - nơi  diễn ra Lễ Khai mạc và bế mạc Olympic. Ăn tối với món Vịt Quay Bắc Kinh nổi tiếng. 
*Ngày 6:  BẮC KINH – VẠN LÝ TRƯỜNG THÀNH    (Ăn 3 bữa)*
 Ăn sáng, khởi hành ra ngoại ô Bắc Kinh chinh phục Vạn Lý Trường Thành, tham quan xưởng chế tác Ngọc Bắc Kinh, ăn trưa với món Lẩu Bắc Kinh. Tham quan Đồng Nhân Đường (nơi khám chữa bệnh cho các vị vua thời nhà Thanh có lịch sử hơn 300 năm)
Chiều tham quan Định Lăng trong quần thể Thập Tam Lăng (13 lăng mộ vua của thời nhà Minh). Tự do mua sắm tại phố Thương mại Vương Phủ Tỉnh. Ăn tối, nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do tham quan mua sắm.

*Ngày 7:  BẮC KINH – TP.HCM    (Ăn 2 bữa)*
Ăn sáng, khởi hành tham quan Di Hòa Viên: Cung Điện Mùa Hè nổi tiếng của Từ Hy Thái Hậu và các Vua Chúa nhà Thanh, tham quan Trường Lan dài 728m được trang trí bằng 14nghìn bức tranh mô tả những điển tích cổ Trung Hoa. Xe và HDV đưa Quý khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về TP.HCM (quá cảnh ở Hà Nội). Kết thúc chuyến tham quan, chia tay và hẹn gặp lại.


*Tiêu chuẩn phục vụ*
*GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI CHO 1 KHÁCH*
Người lớn (12 tuổi trở lên): 17.639.000 vnđ
Trẻ em Từ 02 - 11 tuổi:     14.230.000 vnđ (Ngủ chung với người lớn đi kèm)
Trẻ em Dưới 02 tuổi: 8.090.000 vnđ (Ngủ chung với người lớn đi kèm)
_**Giá tour có thể thay đổi tùy theo tỉ giá vào thời điểm giao dịch_
VN522         07:45 - 12:40
VN513         15:30 - 22:00


*GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM*
    Vé máy bay khứ hồi + thuế các loại (sân bay, xăng dầu, an ninh)  
    Vé tàu điện siêu tốc 1 chặng
    Visa đoàn nhập cảnh Trung Quốc 
    Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 – 4 sao 2 - 3 khách/phòng (Trường hợp 3 khách vì lí do giới tính)
    Vé vào cổng tham quan theo chương trình.
    Hướng dẫn viên phục vụ suốt tuyến.
    Xe đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình.
    Trưởng đoàn chịu trách nhiệm khai các thủ tục Hải quan cho quý khách. 
    Bữa ăn theo tiêu chuẩn đoàn + nước suối 01 chai/khách/ngày.


*QUÀ TẶNG* 
    Nón du lịch, túi xách du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu
    Tặng tòan bộ phí Bảo hiểm du lịch tiêu chuẩn Quốc Tế(mức bồi thường cao nhất 200 triệu đồng/khách). 



*KHÔNG BAO GỒM*
    Hộ chiếu ( còn giá trị ít nhất 6 tháng)     
    Chi phí cá nhân, nước uống trong phòng khách sạn.
    Tiền Tip cho tài xế và HDV địa phương : 65.000đ / khách / ngày
    Visa nhập VN đối với Việt Kiều hoặc mang quốc tịch nước ngoài: 750.000đ /khách(giá trị 30n)


*LƯU Ý :*
    Quý khách vui lòng nộp 2 tấm hình 4*6 và Hộ chiếu bản chính(giá trị sử dụng trên 6 tháng) để làm visa Trung Quốc.
    Giá thuế xăng dầu có thể thay đổi tùy theo thời điểm xuất vé..
    Đối với khách quốc tịch Mỹ, phụ thu visa Trung Quốc: 2.940.000đ /khách
    Thứ tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy theo tình hình thực tế nhằm mang lại sự thoải mái , thuận tiện cho Quý khách. 
      Trong những trường hợp khách quan như : thiên tai, khủng bố… hoặc do sự cố hay có sự thay đổi lịch trình của các phương tiện vận chuyển công cộng như : máy bay, tàu hỏa … thì công ty sẽ giữ quyền thay đổi lộ trình bất cứ lúc nào vì sự thuận tiện, an tòan cho Quý khách hàng và sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm bồi thường những thiệt hại phát sinh.
       Lê Phong Travel cam kết sẽ hỗ trợ thông tin và giúp đỡ quý khách trong khả năng của mình, nhưng từ chối không chịu trách nhiệm thanh toán bất cứ khoản chi phí phát sinh nếu quý khách bị cơ quan di trú nước sở tại giữ lại tại cửa khẩu hoặc không cho phép nhập cảnh cùng với đoàn. Trong trường hợp này, dù không muốn, nhưng do qui định của nhà cung cấp dịch vụ của nước sở tại, buộc lòng từ chối không hoàn trả bất cứ khoản chi phí nào cho quý khách dù dịch vụ này chưa được thực hiện.


*TRƯỜNG HỢP HỦY TOUR:*
    Huỷ tour sau khi đã có visa mất 100% tiền cọc.
    Hủy trước 7 ngày: chi trả 50% tổng số tiền tour.
    Hủy từ 4 đến 6 ngày: chi trả 80% tổng số tiền tour.
    Hủy trong vòng 3 ngày: chi trả 100% tổng số tiền tour.




*PHỤC VỤ CHU ĐÁO – DỊCH VỤ HOÀN HẢO !* 
Mọi chi tiết thắc mắc các bạn có thể gửi về mrnghiep205@gmail.com hoặc SĐT: 0933984205

----------


## rooney205

cùng đi du lịch với HappyTourist, liên hệ 0933984205

----------


## rooney205

up...............

----------

